# M3 DS Simply Kernel v1.14



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

*M3 DS Simply Kernel v1.14*
compatibility update



The M3 Team have released version 1.14 of the M3 DS Simply kernel. This update fixes compatibility for a few games.



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> 1?Solved 2203, 2219, 2240, 2250 problem






Download (English)



Download (French)



Download (Japanese)



Download (Korean)



M3 Homepage


----------



## bug2000 (Apr 24, 2008)

bug2000 said:
			
		

> These games...
> 
> 2203: Simple DS Series Vol 35 The Genshijin (Japan)
> 2219: Tottado! Yowiko no Mujintou Seikatsu (Japan)
> ...



Just like the R4.


----------



## H4ndy (Apr 24, 2008)

Fast release-after-the-R4-team-has-released-their-firmware this time. Nice!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 24, 2008)

actually this is much faster than i thought


----------



## chr0m (Apr 24, 2008)

Great, now where is the M3 DS Real update to fix Solitaire?


----------



## Houou (Apr 24, 2008)

Where is the M3 Perfect update? M3 is quickly turning into NeoFlash, focusing on releasing yet another 'new' cart instead of supporting old ones.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

Keep in mind that the M3 Team doesn't do any sort of development for the Simply. They just take the R4 kernel, change the bits that let it work on the Simply and slap their own skin on it.


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 24, 2008)

chr0m said:
			
		

> Great, now where is the M3 DS Real update to fix Solitaire?



I think, but I may be wrong - M3Sakura will be first...


----------



## shado blackstar (May 17, 2008)

IIRC, they change a name, and make a bar smoother. I'd hardly call that a skin.


----------

